# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijnlijke borsten

## Marjon64

Hallo, ik ben een vrouw van 44 en sinds kort weet ik dat ik een breukje in mijn middenrif heb, waar ik ook medicatie voor krijg.
Ik menstrueer al 14 jaar niet meer (baarmoeder verwijderd), maar sinds een week of 2 heb ik pijnlijke, gespannen borsten. De huisarts heeft er zorgvuldig naar gekeken en voelde niks, kon niks raars ontdekken.
Herkent iemand dit? Soms is het net of ze er een naald insteken....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Marjon64,

Heeft de huisarts geen mogelijke oorzaken genoemd verder?
Heb je die pijnlijke gespannen borsten sinds je (andere) medicatie hebt gekregen? Sommige medicijnen hebben als bijwerking gespannen borsten, maar het zou ook met de overgang te maken kunnen hebben.
*Gespannen borsten*
Verschijnselen:
* Zeer gevoelige, gespannen borsten. De vrouw kan er vaak niets aan verdragen, kan zelfs pijnlijk zijn bij traplopen, hardlopen, op de buik liggen etc.
* Vrouwen met mastopatie ervaren vaak een verergering van de onrustige borsten (meer onregelmatige bobbels) en meer pijn.
Oorzaak:
* Hormoonspiegels die sterk wisselen.
* Ophoping van vloeistoffen/lymfevocht.
* Kan versterkt worden bij hormoontherapie (HRT).
Advies:
* Voorzichtig masseren met Johannesolie, zolang dit aangenaam aanvoelt.
* Steunende BH dragen
* Niet te veel cafeine en zout, dit houdt vocht vast.
_(Bron; overgang-menopauze.com)_

Ik las ook informatie over dat teveel gebruik van zout en een vitamine B6 tekort als mogelijke oorzaak genoemd worden voor gespannen borsten zie http://www.integraalmedischcentrum.n...ion=22&page=82

Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

